
Ask HN: What's your ultimate home tech/av setup? - zhoujianfu
Let&#x27;s say you were Gates or Zuckerburg... if you were building a new (single-family) home from scratch, and money was no object... what cutting-edge tech would you integrate, and how would you design the house to accommodate it?<p>Some starter ideas... somehow covering the living area (outside too?) in alexa-enabled listening microphones. Gigabit wifi (and internet access). USB(-c?) charging ports abound. Would you bother with qi wireless charging built ins or something?<p>For security.. just ring.com doorbells? Smart locks&#x2F;garage door openers? Which ones? An aptonomy.com security drone?<p>Get the new tesla solar roof tiles and powerwalls?<p>The AV system.. giant TVs or digital projectors? Color e-ink panels? Subscribe to directv go &#x2F; netflix &#x2F; use plex? With chromecasts or roku or amazon firesticks? How do you best get 4K everything?<p>What about the speaker system? Use Sonos to drive them?<p>Have a VR room with HTC Vive? The MS Hololens?<p>Is there any &quot;smart kitchen&quot; stuff worth anything? Get some smart mirrors?<p>What software would you run it all with? Control it with a smartwatch or just your phone or via the always-listening digital assistant? What about remotely?<p>Asking for a friend.
======
al2o3cr
With an unlimited budget, something like Prima Cinema would make sense:

[http://www.primacinema.com/what-is-prima-
cinema/](http://www.primacinema.com/what-is-prima-cinema/)

TL;DR it's a system that delivers first-run movies to your home on(ish) the
_theatrical_ release date. Pricing isn't given on the site, but other articles
covering the system have quoted around $35k for the hardware & $50/viewing for
movies.

For piping 4K everything everywhere, you'd probably wind up with equipment
mostly intended for commercial broadcasting. Many of those devices also have
support for control over either RS-422 serial or Ethernet, so there's plenty
of integration & remote control possibilities.

